

Ask HN: What are the Under the Hood technical changes in Windows 10? - pdeva1

All that I read about Windows 10 is the inclusion of the Start Menu and how Metro apps can run in windowed mode.<p>However, what are the big technical, under the hood changes? Surely there must be some.
======
T-A
I guess the Universal Windows Platform [1] and Continuum [2] are what
Microsoft would point to first.

[1]
[https://msdn.microsoft.com/library/windows/apps/dn894631.asp...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/library/windows/apps/dn894631.aspx)
[2] [http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/6/8560195/microsoft-
continuum...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/6/8560195/microsoft-continuum-
for-phones-windows-10)

------
joshuapants
.NET Native [1] promises to speed up C# code so that it is comparable to C++.
Universal applications stand to benefit as the page says, and I assume that
traditional .NET desktop apps can take advantage of it as well.

[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/vstudio/dotnetnative.aspx?f...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/vstudio/dotnetnative.aspx?f=255&MSPPError=-2147217396)

~~~
pdeva1
.Net Native is a feature of the .net framework and not Windows 10...

